# Vérifiez les apps !



## Pierrey (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord, je signale un anti-bon plan: Mobile Sync Pro.
Il s'agit, en gros, d'un MobileMe gratuit. Sauf qu'une fois l'email et le numéro de téléphone rentrés, il indique que le service ne fonctionne pas sur iPhone et que les utilisateurs recevront un message quand il le sera.

La vraie raison de mon message est une demande: envoyez des messages à Apple pour leur demander de recommencer à vérifier chaque App, comme ils le faisaient au début: sans cette confiance, l'AppStore perd une partie de son attrait.
Apple écoute ses utilisateurs, lorsqu'ils sont en nombre suffisant, donc envoyez leur un message, svp !

Merci à tous

Pierre


----------

